# Folding trailer tounge



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Where can I buy the part to fold my trailer tounge? I live in Manatee county and dont know where to go. Any issues I should be aware of? Thanks guys


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.trailerpartsdepot.com/index.asp

I've used them before, prices seem fair.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Thank you wsaddict .


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

clean out your garage?? 
-anytide


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

YES I DID Patrick LOL. She is rolling her eyes and shaking her head [smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]. I am pulling it in today [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]. I killed the wasps that made it home yesterday [smiley=anim_sniper2.gif]. Things at work will be slowing down over the holidaysand we need to get out


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got the fulton kit. I got it at outcast water sports cause I needed it quickly and it cost me about $15 more then if I ordered it offline. So far it works just fine.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Thank you guy's. I cut it to fit this afternoon and attached the receiver. I added 4' to it last year to help at some ramps. Now I lost 3'


----------

